# Halloween/Horror Themed Hard Rock Bands



## meandnooneelse (Apr 14, 2012)

So the obvious 2 for me would be The Misfits and GWAR... two of my favorite bands! I also really like The Crimson Ghosts.

My band is called Dog Head. We try to put on a haunt attraction style live show. Costumes... theatrics... props... and we're industrial metal like Rammstein, Ministry, Rob Zombie, Static X, etc... 

Check us out! www.dogheadmetal.com

What is your favorite Halloween/Horror themed hard rock band?


----------



## repo_man (May 26, 2009)

You should check out Van Helsing's Curse.

http://www.amazon.com/Oculus-Infernum-Van-Helsings-Curse/dp/B0000CD5GU


----------



## kprimm (Apr 3, 2009)

Detroits own Halloween!


----------



## Pumpkinhead625 (Oct 12, 2009)

Check out "One-Eyed Doll":


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ekcsi21Coss


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=a0Uhh4i5w6A


----------



## stormygirl84 (Sep 4, 2009)

I'm a fan of the classics... Iron Maiden, for one.


----------



## Joey_Munster (May 25, 2011)

Bronx Casket Company
Wednesday 13


----------

